# New Horse is coming home on Thursday, and we are so excited!



## K4STR (28 September 2015)

After 3 years out of the equestrian world, my mum and I have decided to buy another horse. This time, what we call a "proper horse" our previous horses we haven't spent much money on and had lots of issues and had to re train etc. But this time we have stretched the budget a little more and have bought something as fit as a fiddle and ready to go, and she is just BEAUtiful!

I am still unsure of her true colour, she is a very light, silervish? Chestnut mare kwpn, 11 years, 16.2hh. Very well schooled with a scopey jump! She has done Dressage in the past but don't think she has really started a jumping career yet. 

She comes with Tack and Rugs, and we have had a route around the garage for some of our horsey stuff from our last horse and also bought new bits and bobs. I think i have bought everything, i have added below, if you can think of anything else i may need, please let me know! I will probably be  missing the most obvious! 

Livery yard - Obv  
Vet/Dentist/insurance, farrier - Looking around for the best 
Stable rugs, turn outs, fleeces, coolers 
Bandages, travel boots, overreach boots, brushing boots etc
Lots of head collars, leadropes (Cant have enough!) 
Feed bins, buckets, scoops 
Haynets, large day and night and also small net for travel etc 
Full grooming kit
Mud guard
Fly spray 
Hoof ointment 
Stable mats 

Lots of other little bits and bobs for first aid and things like that! Anything obvious missing?

Once we arrive at the livery yard, i plan to walk her around to have a look across the whole livery yard to let her see and smell everything, then take her to her stable, let her get familiar with her surrounds, bedding etc and either tie her outside with a net and groom her or in stable, weather dependent to get to know her more on the ground. Then is she is relaxed enough, maybe have a ride in the arena and get her used to the surrounds there. 

Can anyone else recommend anything else to do for when she arrives to ensure i do everything i can to make her feel settled? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldie48 (28 September 2015)

How exciting! I hope everything goes well for you. Don't forget to get the owner to do what is required with the passport to transfer ownership, it often gets forgotten. I'd be guided by the mare with regard to what you do when she arrives. I usually don't ride on the first day, if she's been travelling some distance, she'll be tired and also dealing with change can be quite taxing. Having said that, my last horse came home with me after the vetting, was turned out for several hours in a paddock next to my other horses then stabled overnight and then I took him to a 5 day training camp. I'd booked the camp before I decided to buy a new horse so it wasn't planned but he was brilliant and by the time I came home we had started to bond. Good luck!


----------



## K4STR (28 September 2015)

Thank you! Very Excited indeed! I cant remember what the owner does with the passport? I know when i sold mine i sold with passport and they just spoke to weatherbys and registered under there name! 

She is only travelling about 30 mins or so - So i will see how she gets on when she is here! My biggest fear is turning her out with the other horses! Eeek!


----------



## be positive (28 September 2015)

The seller usually has to sign the passport then you fill in a change of ownership form and send it off with the cheque for the passport to be put in your name, don't forget to get a receipt, with a brief description of her, plus her name and sellers details as this is proof of ownership not the passport.

I often ride new arrivals on their first day, with an older horse it can help get them settled into a good routine from day 1, youngsters may need a bit more time if they have not been out much, start as you mean to go on, try not to make allowances for her and accept nothing other than good behaviour, this will be the best way to make her feel settled as most horses like the security of boundaries being set from the owner.
Make sure she is introduced gradually to her new friends, ideally on the other side of a fence for a few days until they accept her being there, that is dependent on the yard set up but most should allow gradual introductions for safety reasons, enjoy your new horse you sound very well prepared but do ensure she is insured before you get her home.


----------



## K4STR (28 September 2015)

Ah yes, i remember re passport now! Thank you for that! If i can figure out how to post pictures, i will be sure to show you our new arrival and let you know how i get on!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 September 2015)

very exiting for you BUT ......a very important thing is we need piccies!!!!!!!!  
also you may not need stable rugs as the modern turnouts are breathable and unless you have somewhere nice and warm to keep your stable rugs, you will be taking off a warm turnout and putting on a cold stable rug, which is not nice  for them when the weather is really cold, also the turnnouts do not soak up wee like the stable rugs do.   good luck...


----------



## K4STR (28 September 2015)

splashgirl45 said:



			very exiting for you BUT ......a very important thing is we need piccies!!!!!!!!  
also you may not need stable rugs as the modern turnouts are breathable and unless you have somewhere nice and warm to keep your stable rugs, you will be taking off a warm turnout and putting on a cold stable rug, which is not nice  for them when the weather is really cold, also the turnnouts do not soak up wee like the stable rugs do.   good luck...
		
Click to expand...

I don't  think i have posted enough for Pictures! it just shows up the URL  I will keep trying though  
Yeah thats a good idea actually! Lets just hope she is not a messy mare in the field tearing and rolling in damp mud then!  

Any tips with posting pictures on here?


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 September 2015)

I opened a photobucket account and cut and pasted from there...if you do a search on here someone has posted really good step by step instructions for pictures which is how I learnt...


----------



## K4STR (28 September 2015)

splashgirl45 said:



			I opened a photobucket account and cut and pasted from there...if you do a search on here someone has posted really good step by step instructions for pictures which is how I learnt...
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Ill download Photo bucket now


----------



## K4STR (28 September 2015)

Okay, lets see if these photo's work!


----------



## K4STR (28 September 2015)




----------



## sarahw123 (29 September 2015)

Nothing to add to the previous suggestions, but wanted to say good luck! Exciting stuff. Are you based in the South East at all? I'm sure I've seen that photo!


----------



## applecart14 (6 October 2015)

K4STR said:



			Can anyone else recommend anything else to do for when she arrives to ensure i do everything i can to make her feel settled? 

Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

Hi and well done on getting your new horse, she sounds lovely and looks nice.

I would start as you mean to go on.  I can never understand why people want to walk their horse around the yard, and walk it around the menage in hand and stuff like that to show them things.  Its not meant as a criticism but just my humble opinion.  Why don't you give her a day to settle in her stable/turn out and then just ride her the following day?

 The more you 'show' her things the more information she is taking on board and the more she will start to wonder what the humans are so anxious for because they must think these things are 'dangerous' and start getting anxious herself.  She will soon realise whats in the school when you take her in there and ride! You just need to push on with her.  I normally give my horses a week and then they are going out competing, only low level riding club stuff but this is why I have them, so I may as well crack on and see how they get on and how they perform.  Its the best way of getting to know your horse in my opinion.

As she is not your first I am sure that this is the best way to proceed.

I wish you many years of joy and success.


----------



## 9tails (6 October 2015)

Beautiful liver chestnut, the BEST colour!  Don't forget a wheelbarrow, big one.  I love my Haemmerlin 110 litre.


----------



## gina2201 (6 October 2015)

applecart14 said:



			I would start as you mean to go on.  I can never understand why people want to walk their horse around the yard, and walk it around the menage in hand and stuff like that to show them things.  Its not meant as a criticism but just my humble opinion.  Why don't you give her a day to settle in her stable/turn out and then just ride her the following day?

 The more you 'show' her things the more information she is taking on board and the more she will start to wonder what the humans are so anxious for because they must think these things are 'dangerous' and start getting anxious herself.  She will soon realise whats in the school when you take her in there and ride! You just need to push on with her.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point actually -  when I brought my mare home we did exactly that, put her in her stable for the afternoon, skipped out for the evening then turned her out the following day and that was her routine, out in day in at night as i bought her in winter. At least she can be stood in one place taking it all in rather than walking her here there and everywhere?

You know whats best for you and your horse though obviously, interesting the two trains of thought!

She looks lovely, bet you can't wait, you soon find more things you 'must have' or 'need' my bf says it to me all the time particularly with rugs!

To add to your list;
Rug rack/saddle rack? 
Copious amounts of buckets!


----------



## K4STR (16 October 2015)

Thank you and sorry for the late reply, she has been keeping me busy and haven't had chance to get online! 

Yes has come from Harlow yes, but she was out at her previous owner for a couple of months before i bought her!


----------



## K4STR (16 October 2015)

Thanks for you help, She arrived safe and sound, and settled in pretty well! Unloaded her from the trailer, and couldn't budge her for a few moments as she was taking things in and was more interested in a foal in the field than anything else! 

We kept her in the first day/eve and she was fine. Turned her out the following day with the mares, a little challenging as they are a difficult bunch and ganged up on her. She stood her ground and gave as good back but also respected she was not part of the herd. Couple of weeks in and she is slowly being incorporated into the herd, but the top two mares still don't like the look of her! Poor girl will just have to be patient before she can make friends! 

She was an absolute angle the first time we rode also, very nosy at her surroundings, but listened and got straight back into work. Hacked out with 2 other mares, absolutely perfect - Put her at the back, she raced off to the front, left her in the front, she didn't want to move - So we have found her place in the middle lol! 

Hacked her down the lane for a quick "Around the block" ride on her own, was not happy and wanted to turn back....Work needed on that front! I am not one to give in  and turn back though! 

Does anyone have any advice on moving her forward? She doesn't spin and bolt back, she just backs up into everything. Acts as if she wants to rear, but doesn't, just backs up! 

I am not in any major rush, and don't hack out alone that often, but id just like to nip it in the bud as soon as possible before it becomes a "bad habit"


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 October 2015)

she is still very new to you and the area so prob needs to be a bit more confident before she is happy on her own, take it slowly...  may be worth making her go in front when you are out with another horse to gradually get her used to the feeling of being on her own.  the other thing you could do is take her out in hand (as long as she is safe) as the human can give confidence even if there are no other horses.  she looks a nice sort ...good luck


----------



## K4STR (16 October 2015)

Thank you for the advice! Patience and persistence is certainly key


----------

